# Litespeed 04 models vs Merlin 04: Advice?



## BikePsyched (Jun 13, 2004)

I've always been a Cannondale rider. I like the stiffness, power transfer, and overall solid feel. I'm not a tall guy (5'10"), but muscular (_ergo _heavy; about 200 lbs), and strength-wise I've been known to twist cro-moly frames in sprints and break spokes on climbs. Well, it's time to upgrade (_i.e._ my old Cannondale is having componentry "issues", and the $$$$$ for a Ti is no longer a "pipe dream"  ). 

So even though Litespeed now owns Merlin, I can see many differences. I definitely like the satin (almost brushed or sandblasted) look of the Merlins over the polished look of the Litespeeds -- no paint on Ti for this guy! But is it worth getting bent around the axle over? I am also not really against the G.E.T. tubing Litespeed uses (although I do want a *pure *Ti frame... no ti-enhanced carbon fiber or anything), and don't even mind the "unique" look of the radially-curved seat stays. 

My current viewpoint has me ptting the Extralight against either the Vortex or the Tuscany, but obviously this could change. 

Any thoughts? Any good choices for retailers/e-tailers? All assistance / viewpoints welcome (from asthetics to features to "gut feel").

Thanks,
Don


----------



## lextek (Apr 1, 2004)

I've been looking at the Merlin line also. Merlin is owned by ABG, but have seperate welders and it shows. I was told the 05 Extralight will be available in a few weeks. It is said to be lighter and stiffer.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Two words - Test ride.*

If your really that strong of a rider I would write off the extralight, I think it would be too noodly for you. I had a Arenberg which is the model below the Tuscany, it had a great ride. I now have a Vortex and love it, its ride is much stiffer than the Arenberg although not as bad as large tubed aluminum. I also used to ride a Klein Quantum 2 that would trash me after everyride. Plus, I could flex the bottom bracket shell of the Klein, I would be able to get the chain ring to rub the front derailleur, although I haven't been able to do this with the Vortex. The best advice I could give is to test ride both models to see if they are still enough for you, otherwise it's a lot of cash to experiment with.


----------



## Morgan (Jul 8, 2004)

BikePsyched said:


> I've always been a Cannondale rider. I like the stiffness, power transfer, and overall solid feel. I'm not a tall guy (5'10"), but muscular (_ergo _heavy; about 200 lbs), and strength-wise I've been known to twist cro-moly frames in sprints and break spokes on climbs. Well, it's time to upgrade (_i.e._ my old Cannondale is having componentry "issues", and the $$$$$ for a Ti is no longer a "pipe dream"  ).
> 
> So even though Litespeed now owns Merlin, I can see many differences. I definitely like the satin (almost brushed or sandblasted) look of the Merlins over the polished look of the Litespeeds -- no paint on Ti for this guy! But is it worth getting bent around the axle over? I am also not really against the G.E.T. tubing Litespeed uses (although I do want a *pure *Ti frame... no ti-enhanced carbon fiber or anything), and don't even mind the "unique" look of the radially-curved seat stays.
> 
> ...


*Don, 
I was on a R2000si almost two years ago. I am 200 pounds and very strong Cat 4/5 racer. I purchased a Merlin compact XL, its stiff, quality is second to none and comes in at 17 pounds. This is a lrge frame with DA 10 spd and Dave speed dream wheel set.

Morgan  *


----------



## BikePsyched (Jun 13, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your input. I have had a fun time deciding on the answer to this, since both Litespeed and Merlin make some great bikes!

Morgan -- where did you get a Dave Speed wheelset? I've never heard of them, but I am definitely looking for a solid performer....

Right now, my bike of choice has turned to a Litespeed Vortex, but I haven't had that test ride yet to confirm it. I'll post back when I have something in my hot little hands!


----------



## Morgan (Jul 8, 2004)

BikePsyched said:


> Thanks for all your input. I have had a fun time deciding on the answer to this, since both Litespeed and Merlin make some great bikes!
> 
> Morgan -- where did you get a Dave Speed wheelset? I've never heard of them, but I am definitely looking for a solid performer....
> 
> Right now, my bike of choice has turned to a Litespeed Vortex, but I haven't had that test ride yet to confirm it. I'll post back when I have something in my hot little hands!


Here a link to the reviews on Dave Speed Dream wheels.
http://www.mtbreview.com/reviews/Wheelset/product_23649.shtml

Here is a link to his site:
Super nice and very laid back guy. But will build a wheel set and have it to you in less than a week.

Morgan


----------



## Mattbikeboy (Feb 18, 2004)

*Merlin or Litespeed*

1) I ride a 2004 Tuscany
2) I weigh in the 230/240lbs neighborhood -- a little less during the riding season.
3) The Tuscany handles my weight very well. It is comfy and stable at speeds over 50mph. I had it upto 52mph last weekend on a rough textured road in Zion NP with no shakes or wobbles. I wonder what I could get it upto on a smooth downhill shot? hum!?
4) Vortex is faster -- but very similar to the Tuscany in other ways --so I've been told.
5) I get a little bb creaking under hard accelerations and climbs -- not much bb flex though. And when the bb is adjusted and tight not even much creaking.
6) I love my Tuscany and the the way it softens road bumps and vibrations.
7) To me, it looks like the Merlins are awesome for lighter riders, but I'll take the oversize ti tubing for it's stiffness and durability.

8) You'll love the Tuscany or the Vortex!


----------

